# plant id



## Malok

whats this
View attachment 124674


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

That, is Eriocaulon setaceum.

Nice plant! I have it, although I just got rid of a ton of it, and I won't have it for a good long while. The plant needs soft acidic water, and lots of nutrients to thrive (low pH, KH, and GH)

I'll continue this.. I warn you, this one should be rather difficult









Don't post any more until this one is identified!


----------



## Malok

Tonina belem

probally wrong but a guess

it looks like yours whatever it is do you own it?


----------



## therizman1

Fissidens (sp?)?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Malok said:


> Fissidens (sp?)?


Nope







I will give hints, if asked nicely LOL


----------



## Malok

i think you should just be a refferee in this game dippy jk

yea common you have to hook us up with a hint

or even a different pic of it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Malok said:


> i think you should just be a refferee in this game dippy jk
> yea common you have to hook us up with a hint
> or even a different pic of it.


OK, before the next hint, here is another pic of it..







This pic is from the wild, and a better look at it indeed


----------



## therizman1

I still have no idea, looking at that pic it looks as though it would be very hard to grow and it literally just a lot of tiny little leaves.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

therizman1 said:


> I still have no idea, looking at that pic it looks as though it would be very hard to grow and it literally just a lot of tiny little leaves.


Did you see the pic above, in an aquascape? It is awesome looking IMO! I have a small portion of it. I will say that it loves lots of light and CO2 so far. 
Oh, and a low pH.
Need another hint?


----------



## therizman1

Another hint would be great :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Hint 1... It is a carniverous bladderwart from southern Vietnam...


----------



## therizman1

Utricularia graminifolia















I WIN


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

therizman1 said:


> Utricularia graminifolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN


LOL!!!! Great job, but I practically gave it away with the hint.. I didn't feel like wasting a month on the 2nd one on the thread..

I have a patch of this growing in my tank, in a few months I should be able to give some out









Your turn!


----------



## therizman1

This one isnt too hard... I dont think Dippy should be able to answer for a day or two cause Im sure he knows it... I have this plant growing in my cherry shrimp tank... slow growing, but I love the look of it, Id love to have a whole tank full of it one day...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It sure is a beauty, I love it as well.. Mine almost completely melted, because it got shaded.. Needless to say that it loves light..
Oh, and IRON!!

Is your color off, or does your tank need some more iron? -just an observation.. and no, I will let someone else have a shot at this for a while.. hehee


----------



## BlackSunshine

Damnit Pogo... something.. Damn hardwater plants!! brb.

Pogostemon helferi


----------



## therizman1

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Damnit Pogo... something.. Damn hardwater plants!! brb.
> 
> Pogostemon helferi


Ding ding ding... we have a winner... post the next plant blacksunshine


----------



## BlackSunshine

ok damn I had a plant. 
aight aight try this one. 
should be quick....
View attachment 124902


----------



## Malok

Ceratopteris cornuta

indian fern


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Malok said:


> Ceratopteris cornuta
> 
> indian fern


Nope.. Do I have to sit this one out as well?


----------



## Malok

> Nope.. Do I have to sit this one out as well?


maybe just 24 hours would be fair


----------



## BlackSunshine

Nahh. everyone can play. Next guess?


----------



## BlackSunshine

anyone?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Bolbitis heudelotii

I guess it's my turn again.. brb.. hehe


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

OK, Here is the next stumper.. It isn't what it appears to be. It is a rare spiecies, and I personally have never seen one in person.
If you find the pic, you win, because I have only been able to come up with 1 pic on this one..








But it should prove to be quite challenging, maybe.


----------



## therizman1

Since I think you should do hints with the near impossible... or maybe yes or no questions... is it a crypt of sorts?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I know it kind of looks like a Cryptocoryne, but it is not. Sorry lol


----------



## BlackSunshine

Looks almost like a red narrowleafed java fern.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

both elwrongo lol


----------



## BlackSunshine

gonna have to drop a hint on a stumper like this.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It really is the only plant in it's genus that I ever heard of in an aquarium... starts with a B

That should give it away


----------



## therizman1

Not an orchid lily is it... barclaya something...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS




----------



## BlackSunshine

DiPpY eGgS said:


>


"It isn't what it appears to be."

I take that as it is not the longfolia. since I found like 100 pics of that..
humm.... 
Family starts with a B....
Quite the stumper.....


----------



## Malok

Barclaya longfoilia

riz man was right first though

found your pic too


----------



## BlackSunshine

..... zzzzzz


----------



## Malok

View attachment 125154


----------



## Malok

> "It isn't what it appears to be."
> 
> I take that as it is not the longfolia. since I found like 100 pics of that..
> humm....
> Family starts with a B....
> Quite the stumper.....


i only found 1 but if you add one ( I ) then i found hundreds


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Yep, Barclaya longfoilia


Malok said:


> View attachment 125154


Quick guess.. is that Lagariosiphon madagascariensis?

I think I am right, after thinking about it.. well?


----------



## Malok

> Quick guess.. is that Lagariosiphon madagascariensis?
> 
> I think I am right, after thinking about it.. well?


never thought id say this to you but no


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

it was off the top of my head.. looks a lot like it!


----------



## Malok

> Yep, Barclaya longfoilia
> 
> QUOTE(Malok @ Nov 1 2006, 06:27 PM)
> 
> Quick guess.. is that Lagariosiphon madagascariensis?
> 
> I think I am right, after thinking about it.. well?


took a look at that they look identical lol


----------



## BlackSunshine

Damn! thats the mistery plant in my 20 gal. If I could only remember what it was.......


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Is it Mayaca fluviatilis?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Rotala wallichii is my guess.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> Is it Mayaca fluviatilis?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Allright. I should have image searched your answer before I threw out mine. 









Whats next ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I was waiting for the confirm


----------



## Malok

> I was waiting for the confirm


sorry havent been on you were right though


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

OK, here is a decent one


----------



## BlackSunshine

POTAMOGETON PERFOLIATUS


----------



## Malok

can we use common names here too i think this game will really help me learn different plants but not the latin version because i have problems memorizing things i cant say.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> can we use common names here too i think this game will really help me learn different plants but not the latin version because i have problems memorizing things i cant say.


well, there is no common name for so many plants.. especially some of the more rare plants that we are posting here.
Besides, it isn't that hard to say Hemianthus micranthemoides :laugh:

(Hee-me-an-thus my-cran-the-moy-dees)


----------



## BlackSunshine

heh sweet. heres one that should be kinda easy.

View attachment 125497


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

At quick glance, it looks a lot like Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'

Am I right?


----------



## BlackSunshine

figured you'd get that one quick. I need to find some online sources of some more rare stuff..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Hmm.. This isn't too hard..


----------



## Malok

Cryptocoryne undulata
dont think this is it but looks kinda close

Aponogeton crispus

this always gets me this one and the 1st one look exactly alike i wont guess anymore till these are confirmed or denied


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Aponogeton crispus


:nod:

Yer turn


----------



## Malok

View attachment 125840

View attachment 125841


i actually own this plant so if you could tell me some requirements for this plant as well as the name it would be apreciated


----------



## cueball

ive had that befor it didnt last long i think dippy told me it was in the mondo grass section in the tank plant world,,,,, ive never got it to live vary long,,,, how bout u???


----------



## BlackSunshine

Malok said:


> View attachment 125840
> 
> View attachment 125841
> 
> 
> i actually own this plant so if you could tell me some requirements for this plant as well as the name it would be apreciated


Common name White Ribbon. 
Terestial plant often sold as aquatic. I also got some from that dirty company petco. eventually it died away and rotted.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Malok, 
that plant is Dracena sanderiana. It is non-aquatic, as BSunshine has stated..
It should not be sold as an aquarium plant, but they don't care. It will do better in your front yard..
Pick another plant, and get this thread back on track lol

Cueball, Ophiopogon japonica(or 'mondo grass) Is best in your yard as well. It lives for a good while underwater, but it isn't a true aquatic plant either, for sure.


----------



## Malok

> Malok,
> that plant is Dracena sanderiana. It is non-aquatic, as BSunshine has stated..


not that i dont believe you because every specimen of this i have had has died ,but why is it on plantgeek.com

your turn any way dippy or anyone just not me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Malok said:


> Malok,
> that plant is Dracena sanderiana. It is non-aquatic, as BSunshine has stated..
> 
> 
> 
> not that i dont believe you because every specimen of this i have had has died ,but why is it on plantgeek.com
> 
> your turn any way dippy or anyone just not me
Click to expand...

It tells you on plant geek that it is a terrestrial plant, and that it is sold as an aquatic plant, just like the mondo grass.. I would buy a sword of some sort to replace it, and never get it again









Ok, I will go with an easier one ..it's the green plant in this pic


----------



## nswhite

I'm not very good at this but I'm learning as I go. Is it a 
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' just a guess?


----------



## therizman1

I have the name on the tip of my tongue, I just cant get it out.

Sorry I havent been around for the last couple pages... school and work been owning my life.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nswhite said:


> I'm not very good at this but I'm learning as I go. Is it a
> Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' just a guess?


Well, your guess is a score!

Your turn, and welcome to the game! lol



> Sorry I havent been around for the last couple pages... school and work been owning my life.


the game is still on, no problem! 
Hope all gets worked out for ya!


----------



## BlackSunshine

nswhite said:


> I'm not very good at this but I'm learning as I go.


Thats the whole point of the game, to find and learn about new plants. Good guess BTW. now its your turn.


----------



## nswhite

Ok I hope this ones not to easy.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I dunno. but I think I want one.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I have one, BSunshine, and it's not for sale









hehe

Imma wait a bit to see if anyone else guesses first


----------



## BlackSunshine

Is it a Echinodorus barthii?


----------



## Malok

> It tells you on plant geek that it is a terrestrial plant, and that it is sold as an aquatic plant, just like the mondo grass.. I would buy a sword of some sort to replace it, and never get it again


guess i should follow franks quote.lol

i took your advise though and took it out told my gf to plant it 
she liked it more than me anyway


----------



## nswhite

BlackSunshine said:


> Is it a Echinodorus barthii?


Nope close you got the first part right.

Also I'm having problems with my home internet so I wont be back on until monday. Talk to everyone then.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Echinodorus 'Rubin,' or the very similar 'Kleiner Bar'









EDIT: waiting for the confirm


----------



## nswhite

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Echinodorus 'Rubin,' or the very similar 'Kleiner Bar'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: waiting for the confirm


Sorry for the late reply but still can only log on when I'm at work. But Nope thats not it either it looks similar to the Echinodorus Rubin but that's still not it.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I'ma take a shot here.
Indian red sword. AKA
Echinodorus "rose"


----------



## nswhite

BlackSunshine said:


> I'ma take a shot here.
> Indian red sword. AKA
> Echinodorus "rose"


Nope sorry I'm trying to find info to give some hints.

Hint: From South America


----------



## flashover00

Echinodorus 'Red Diamond'

just a guess


----------



## BlackSunshine

nswhite said:


> I'ma take a shot here.
> Indian red sword. AKA
> Echinodorus "rose"


Nope sorry I'm trying to find info to give some hints.

Hint: From South America
[/quote]

Wanna check that one again? 
google image search on "Echinodorus Rose" brings your plant up multiple times.
Also your original pic is named "rose" so I'm thinking you might be mistaken on the ID of your plant.
Hell the page you got the image from even calls it that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm quite sure that is E. 'Rubin' which is the same as E rose..

But it might be E. 'Kliener bar' --I'm almost positive it is either one of those.
If not, tell us the name, and you can go again LOL

Honestly, it looks exactly like one of the other of those 2.. I know there are very similar plants out there, but this one is very hard to tell the difference between... -if, in fact, it is another plant


----------



## nswhite

Well I guess your right it brings up the same pic but thats not the name I was looking for. Its Echinodorus horemanii 'Red' that is what I was looking for but I guess that Echinodorus Rose is the same thing? If you google Echinodorus horemanii 'Red' you get the same thing I dont know I just picked something that I thought would be hard to pick but I know nothing about the plant except for the name that came with it when I bought it. So I guess I learned something today


----------



## BlackSunshine

ooo where di you get that one? It would go well in my 75gal.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Its Echinodorus horemanii 'Red'


You never know.. It might be a cross breed? I have never came across this plant.. It sure looks like the others.. You stumped us with that one! lol!
SOme plants don't have definative names yet.. or they are confused names, kind of like lots of ppl call Rotala rotundafolia wrongfully, Rotala indica..
Either way, nice one.. now, who goes next? lol


----------



## nswhite

BlackSunshine said:


> ooo where di you get that one? It would go well in my 75gal.


I got it from aquariumplants.com. They said its a rare import and they only have a few. 
heres the link. I love the plant, mine is still small but growing in nicely once my internet is working again wednesday hopefully. I will show you a pic of mine.

Echinodorus Horemanii link


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

it really is a great looking plant--if you have the room!


----------



## BlackSunshine

So post the next one. What ya got joe?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ok, Mr Sunshine!! I'll go.. I'll try to pick one to pick up the pace a bit









Not the best pic, but you will get the idea


----------



## BlackSunshine

BACOPA AUSTRALIS?


----------



## cueball

in english money wort?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> in english money wort?


no #2


----------



## BlackSunshine

Well its gotta be a bacopia of some sort. right?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> Well its gotta be a bacopia of some sort. right?


No, it isn't a Bacopa

Wow, I did not think this plant would stump this crowd in the least..


----------



## BlackSunshine

humm... I was just going off leaf structure. haven't put much searching in to it. was hoping someone else would try and join in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> humm... I was just going off leaf structure. haven't put much searching in to it. was hoping someone else would try and join in.


Ya, where is evernone.. This is an easy plant, BSunshine.. it is very small


----------



## BlackSunshine

Do I have some of this?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BlackSunshine said:


> Do I have some of this?


I have no idea if you have it or not.. I do









Man, I thought this was going to be an easy one!!!???


----------



## BlackSunshine

Micranthemum umbrosum?


----------



## therizman1

Dont know the scientific name, but I think the common name is pearl weed or something like that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

cueball said:


> whats this plant/moss called dippy? i seem some at a friends tank but never herd of it


No, and no. I think it is time for a new pic


----------



## Round Head

Joe,
I don't know if the purplish tint under the leafs are true color or just from the flash but the plant structure looks identical to the Rotala sp 'mini' that you gave me last week. If I am right, I better start planting these guys up front to really appreciate them. By the way they are "growing like weeds".


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

the plant sure does have a purple tint under the leaves.. all mine have it








Ya, when they are in direct light, they get that tint.

Your turn Lane, post away


----------



## Round Head

MY true love has always been for red plants.


----------



## nswhite

Is it a Ludwigia glandulosa???



Round Head said:


> MY true love has always been for red plants.


I also enjoy lots of red plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Is it a Ludwigia glandulosa???


nope


----------



## Round Head

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Is it a Ludwigia glandulosa???
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

How difficult is it compared with the Tonina species?
I am sure it requires a rich substrate as well?
Sure is a pretty plant. I love to replace my Alternanthera reineckii with them.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Round Head said:


> Is it a Ludwigia glandulosa???
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

How difficult is it compared with the Tonina species?
I am sure it requires a rich substrate as well?
Sure is a pretty plant. I love to replace my Alternanthera reineckii with them.
[/quote]

They are a good replacement for Reineckii. not nearly as massive and just as colorfull. Actually more so because they can also turn an amazing orange color.

And yes I know what it is but want someone lse to chime in.


----------



## Round Head

BlackSunshine said:


> Is it a Ludwigia glandulosa???
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

How difficult is it compared with the Tonina species?
I am sure it requires a rich substrate as well?
Sure is a pretty plant. I love to replace my Alternanthera reineckii with them.
[/quote]

They are a good replacement for Reineckii. not nearly as massive and just as colorfull. Actually more so because they can also turn an amazing orange color.

And yes I know what it is but want someone lse to chime in.
[/quote]

So how are they doing for you?
Any special treatments besides liquid fertilizers, CO2, and good light?
If possible I would like to replace my Reineckii with these; they seem to not having much roots in the water column. Also the leafs don't seem to bunch up as tight as the Reineckii which will be a great plus for the lower plants.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Sorry this is not the plant I thought it was. I was thinking Ammannia gracilis or ludwiga However this is

Nesaea "red leaved"
and comes from africa. 
and is considered one of the hardest stem plants to grow. 
Requiring over 3wpg and CO2.

Sorry I couldnt take it anymore. gotta keep the thread movin along.

RH- My Reineckii is doing great. I hammer that tank with light and ferts. I grabed some other plants that I thought were smaller Reineckii however they opened up and now look totaly different. So I'm trying to figure out what they are. once I clear up my greenwater I will snap a pic and put it up in this thread for ID.


----------



## Round Head

BlackSunshine said:


> Sorry this is not the plant I thought it was. I was thinking Ammannia gracilis or ludwiga However this is
> 
> Nesaea "red leaved"
> and comes from africa.
> and is considered one of the hardest stem plants to grow.
> Requiring over 3wpg and CO2.
> 
> Sorry I couldnt take it anymore. gotta keep the thread movin along.
> 
> RH- My Reineckii is doing great. I hammer that tank with light and ferts. I grabed some other plants that I thought were smaller Reineckii however they opened up and now look totaly different. So I'm trying to figure out what they are. once I clear up my greenwater I will snap a pic and put it up in this thread for ID.


Sounds good.
I will definitely give the Nesaea a try and let you guys know how they turn out.


----------



## BlackSunshine

So then I guess it's my turn.
And so the next plant for ID is going to be......

View attachment 127373


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wow, nice pic.. I would need another one to tell exactly what that is! The yellow is throwing me off..
Could be a Ludwigia verticillate of some sort (Araguia) from the leaf pattern, but I'm not sure..

Ya, Lane, Nesaea sp. 'Red Leaved' is a very difficult plant to grow. Get it though, if you want it. Just take some extra time dealing with it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Am I way off here, BS?


----------



## Gear Wiz

Could it be Cabomba caroliniana (Green Cambomba), or am I far off?


----------



## BlackSunshine

yes way.

No on the cambomba.

My hint of the day to keep from killin the thread.

Forget the yellow. That was intended to throw you off.


----------



## Gear Wiz

Cabomba furcata (Red Cabomba)
Echinodorus tenellus (Pygmy Chain Swordplant)

I'm probably far off.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Not cabomba. WAAAAAAAAYYYYYY off on the swords. 
This is a stem plant.


----------



## Gear Wiz

Riccia?
Java Moss?

My guesses aren't that good, sorry


----------



## BlackSunshine

ok. take the hints I'm tossing and go from there. Ricca and java moss. You're just tossing out random stuff. 
Go check the plant lists on Aquatic plant central and see if anything looks similar and go from there.


----------



## Gear Wiz

Sorry, I was using a different site. I'll see if I can find your plant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

That wouldn't be 'Pogostemon stellatus,' would it? 
Formerly known as Eustralis stellata.


----------



## BlackSunshine

YES!!! WOOHOO!!!!

Told ya the yellow was intended to throw ya. lol.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I guess it's my turn now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Anyone?


----------



## therizman1

The girl at my LFS has that but I have no clue on the name... but I love the bright pink.


----------



## BlackSunshine

amania?


----------



## flashover00

seriously looks just like that red temple i have growin....

Front of the Flourish Iron bottle


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wrong, wrong, wrong and w-w-w-wwrong!








I didn't think this plant would stump anyone.. It is kind of rare, but it grows so darn fast, it should be everywhere by now.. lol


----------



## Gear Wiz

Red Leaf Ludwigia (Ludwigia repens)?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

No, L repens has more of an oval leaf shape, this is more long and pointy.


----------



## Gear Wiz

Ludwigia palustris (water purslane)?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Hint: It isn't a Ludwigia..

Time for another pic of it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Can no one identify this one?

might get to 2 weeks on this one lol


----------



## nswhite

Maybe a little hint Dippy.


----------



## flashover00

POLYGONUM KAWAGOEANUM

SLAM DUNK


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

flashover00 said:


> POLYGONUM KAWAGOEANUM
> 
> SLAM DUNK












Good going, flashover00!!! Your turn!! (glad that one is over!!)


----------



## flashover00

give it a day or so...cant post any pics due to the upgrades and what not


----------



## flashover00

Ok...heres an easy one. Maybe give the newbies a chance at this one before all you guys jump in.


----------



## BlackSunshine

aquatic plants only.


----------



## flashover00

BlackSunshine said:


> aquatic plants only.


it is aquatic.....the best pic i could find was outside the water in the pot. If you want crappy pics of it submerged i can do it..lol Just thought this was better


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

yep, aquatic plant, emerged grown..

I'll stay out of this for a few days


----------



## flashover00

DiPpY eGgS said:


> yep, aquatic plant, emerged grown..
> 
> I'll stay out of this for a few days


lol...i know its an easy one


----------



## nswhite

I cant see the pic that flashover00 posted for us to figure out, maybe you can post the pic again.


----------



## BlackSunshine

me neither. I came back and was going to take a swing or two at it since no one is replying.

I would like to add one rule to this game tho. once the plant is ID'ed I think it would be cool if the poster of the pic could post the care requirements they find on it as well so that we can become more familar with these plants we are looking at.


----------



## nswhite

I agree with BlackSunshine cause I'm very new to the aquatic plants and I'm still learning names and everything else so that info would help me tons.


----------



## flashover00

As requested....swing away lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I know it is a Cryptocoryne, but I'm not exactly sure which..

Is it willisii?


----------



## flashover00

crypt yes.....
but try again :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine

Cryptocoryne lingua

took some searchin.


----------



## flashover00

DING DING DING....we have a winner

you're up


----------



## BlackSunshine

Aight.


----------



## flashover00

are those plants floating?

Heres the info on the last id...in keeping with the new rule added

Cryptocoryne lingua has even green leaves without any spur of purple. 
It grows in the freshwater tidal zone of Sarawak, Malaysia. The inflorescence has a short tail, which bend forward after some days. 
Cryptocoryne lingua has spoon shaped leaves. The top of the leave is often almost rounded. The bud has a twisted top between the leaves. 
Temperature 20 - 30 C (68 - 86 F), PH Level 6 - 8, Light Level Very Low - High, Growth Rate Very Slow 
Overall Difficulty Easy


----------



## BlackSunshine

aye dey be floaty


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Does it happen to be Azolla caroliniana?


----------



## BlackSunshine

It is!! your up!

AZOLLA CAROLINIANA

Hardiness: Easy
Light Needs: Medium
Plant Structure: Floating
Family: Azollaceae
Genus: Azolla
Region: Cosmopolitan
Location: Cosmopolitan
Size: Plant size: 0.5cm (0.25
Growth Rate: Very fast
Can Be Grown Emersed: No

Full article
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...amp;spec=Azolla


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

OK, here is one, shouldn't be too bad at all


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

is one isn't that hard fellas lol


----------



## Round Head

Eichhornia?


----------



## flashover00

lol...Dwarf Sag with crazy high lighting and lots of C02

and if not i have no idea so we need some hints Dippy haha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Round Head said:


> Eichhornia?










Now what spiecie? Nice one, bro!


----------



## Round Head

Eichhornia diversifolia?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

WINNER! Your turn, Lane









Eichhornia diversifolia, an obligate aquatic plant, can be found growing in bodies of water throughout tropical Central and South America. Although it is difficult to find in stores, E. diversifolia is quite easy to obtain via other hobbyists. Aquatic plant nurseries Oriental Aquariums and Tropica both offer this plant.
Hardiness: Moderate
Light Needs: High
Plant Structure: Stem
Family: Pontederiaceae
Genus: Eichhornia
Region: Central/South America
Location: Antilles, Guyana, Venezuela, Brazil
Size: Stem width: 8-15cm (3-6in)
Growth Rate: Medium
Can Be Grown Emersed: No

E. diversifolia is a fast growing, robust plant if certain requirements are met. Lighting should be intense, in excess of 3 watts per gallon. The hobbyist should never allow the crowns of this plant to get shaded, or they will turn transparent and wither away. CO2 injection is necessary for large, vigorous stems. Adequate nitrate and phosphate supplementation is critical for this species and is perhaps the main reason why many hobbyists fail with this plant. Both of these nutrients should be kept on the rich side (5-20 ppm for nitrate, 1-2 ppm for phosphate). If these nutrients are lacking, the lower leaves of this plant will turn black. Iron and other micronutrients should also be dosed heavily for deep, emerald green foliage. If the hobbyist runs a water column or substrate rich in nutrients, the individual stems of this plant can reach an impressive diameter.

The palm-like stems of this plant produce many stems if given enough space, becoming a bushy hedge?although not quite as dense as its close relative and look-a-like, Heteranthera zosterifolia. On a side note, the belief that Eichhornia diversifolia and Heteranthera zosterifolia were incompatible due to allelopathy has been recently disproven. If allowed to grow to the water's surface, the plant produces ovate floating leaves and, possibly, beautiful blue flowers. Top and replant the shoots to keep the more robust top portions.

E. diversifolia is a gorgeous green stem plant accent or even focal point for the midground and background of an aquascape due to its unique foliage and deep, emerald green color.
-APC


----------



## Round Head

This thread is very interesting and playing this game is making me doing alot of research.
You know that I can't just put up any ordinary plant to stump this group of fanatics; you guys are a tough bunch.
So here is one that I found. I have not seen it, I have not heard of it, I have not seen any for sale, and I can't find any information about it.

If anyone know about this plant, please share the information with us.


----------



## nswhite

Maybe some type of hint please?


----------



## flashover00

I think we need some better pics too...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looks like a rosette of some sort


----------



## BlackSunshine

lol umm.. thats a tough on. It isn't the greatest pic. But it kinda looks like one of my smaller Rosefollia or possbly ludwigia glandious.


----------



## Round Head

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks like a rosette of some sort


Yes, and then?
They said it can go for up to $400.00 per plant. Wowsers!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

looks almost like a single new leaf from a ECHINODORUS 'KLEINER BAR' I have one that looks very similar. they tend to lose alot of that vibrance as they grow larger. Possibly a crypt.


----------



## Round Head

BlackSunshine said:


> looks almost like a single new leaf from a ECHINODORUS 'KLEINER BAR' I have one that looks very similar. they tend to lose alot of that vibrance as they grow larger. Possibly a crypt.


I stand firm to believe that this bunch are hardcore "Plant Nuts".








Ya getting warmer.


----------



## flashover00

Barclaya longifolia red

SHOT IN THE DARK


----------



## Round Head

flashover00 said:


> Barclaya longifolia red
> 
> SHOT IN THE DARK


That's a negative.
Here is another picture. They said that it is the same plant but I am not too sure.


----------



## flashover00

thats a much better pic


----------

